# Adult Irish Courses in the Gaeltacht



## flossie (2 Sep 2011)

Hi all, 

I am looking at going over to the Gaeltacht later this year / early next year to start and learn Irish. As i wasn't born here i was exempted from having to do Irish at school. Although i wanted to sit in and learn some of the language, maybe even try for Foundation or Ordinary Level LC I wasn't allowed. I have decided that this year, at the age of 28, I want to take the plunge and start learning.

I have been looking for adult courses and found one from Gael Linn....they have courses starting in November and the New Year. 

Does anybody have any experience of adults starting out on learning Irish? Recommendations etc? Due to the nature of my job it is quite difficult to commit to doing regular weekly lessons, although i would love to go for the LC at some stage. 

Look forward to the responses,

Floss.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (2 Sep 2011)

Not sure how good a week long course intensive course would be for a beginner. 

Give Conradh na Gaeilge a call. They have a Book Shop and would have the best selection of learning materials e.g. an adult learning course on CD. That might be the best way to start if you can't do weekly lessons. 

I attend courses in Gaelchultúr and they are excellent.  They also have some online learning materials.

Brendán


----------



## RonanC (2 Sep 2011)

Áras Chrónáin in Clondalkin, Dublin run very good Irish classes for all levels. 

€85 for 10 weeks (1 evening per week)

[broken link removed]


----------



## mercman (2 Sep 2011)

OP, there are many places in Dublin that hold course in Gaeilge, as there are more people in Dublin speaking the language on a daily basis than any other part of the country. Oity you missed your chance of learning the language in the summer as there are plenty of courses on in the Gaeltacht for teaches especially, that have gone somewhat rusty.

Depending on where you live, but in parts Social Nights are held for Irish speakers. Ask in your local schools and some of the staff will point you in the right direction.

Just looking at the area you live in, there are parts of North Waterford that have an Irish speakingf area.


----------



## flossie (2 Sep 2011)

I'm based in Carlow....getting to Dublin is an issue and like i said, i can't really committ to specific evenings for classes   Will look into the Waterford Gaeltacht areas and contact the above mentioned resources. Thank you!


----------



## micamaca (2 Sep 2011)

Learn online here...www.ranganna.com. They may not have the absolute beginners up and running yet...as in A1 level, but they are working on it. You could email them and see when they expect to have it ready.


----------



## Rose (3 Sep 2011)

Have you tried Oideas Gael in Glencollmcille Co Donegal, it might be worth your while to look at their web site.  It really is a beautiful part of the country.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Sep 2011)

Gaelchultúr has launched a new online course. They are very good, so I would expect th is to be good

[broken link removed]

Brendan


----------



## flossie (7 Sep 2011)

Thanks all......

Brendan, i will take a look at theat course when i have some time to site down and focus on it 100%!


----------



## Jim2007 (7 Sep 2011)

A bit off topic, but I wonder if there is a market for a summer residential course for kids of an ex-pat like myself.  My kids are 9 and 13 and unlike most Irish kids, they are very keen to learn Irish - their Irish cousins think them very strange!

I know that if there was such a course, they'd be on my case until I agreed to let them go on it.  It might even encourage parents to holiday in the area as well - bring in come foreign income.

Jim.


----------

